# Short Term Enterprise Grant



## telco (11 Aug 2009)

Hi 

I have done a search on the web on a grant which I believe is available for people looking to start up their own business

My husband was recently made redundant and getting job seekers allowance. There is a possibility of some work coming up for him , which he will invoice the company (providing the work) directly for ( I know there are tax implications etc to this) and if this work does materialise he will notifiy the dole office

can anyone point me in the right direction please I have googled it and gone onto DETE website but could not see anything specifically relating to this 

Thanks


----------



## Snowshoe Sam (20 Aug 2009)

Is it the Short Term Enterprise Allowance that you are thinking of? 

This is a variation on the back to work allowance which lets you to keep your Social Welfare payment whilst you start up your business. To be eligible you must:

a.) be entitled to receive Jobseeker's Benefit
b.) have 104 contributions paid over the past 2 yrs or qualify for statutory redundancy

The allowance ends when your entitlement to receive Jobseekers Benefit ends.

I see from your post that your husband is receiving Jobseeker's Allowance. If he is not entitled to Jobseeker's Benefit then he may not be eligible for the Short Term Enterprise allowance?

Give your local Social Welfare office a call to clarify. You may need to ask to speak to a facilitator. 

All the info on the allowance can be found here:

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Jo...terpriseAllowance/Pages/ea.aspx#How_to_apply4

Hope this helps


----------



## telco (24 Aug 2009)

Many thanks Snow Shoe Sam, will check out that link !


----------

